# Time To Grow



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right folks, time for a new journal.

As most know I usually put in a few months of hard work before each holiday only to look half decent and then come back and continue eating and drinking to get more out of shape.

This year the cycle will be smashed!!!

I managed to get to reasonable shape before this year's adventure but after 8 days my O'Neil shorts got left in the case and out came my good old Adidas.

Went on hol at 93kgs, after 2 weeks of 12 hour drinking sessions, binge eating and having twice my body weight in Chicken Gyros, I landed back in the UK friday to a very swelled bloated and 100kg version of myself. Due to me and the VIP not seeing each other in 3 weeks due to her being on holiday we decided that I'd carry on the binge eating and drinking for the weekend and start changing things monday the 7th.

I'm disgusted in how I've reacted to the rebound effects of the time off. All the fat I lost has jumped back on and mainly around my lower back and stomach (read BELLY!). I look like I got stuck in a rubber ring around the pool and I'm still wearing it.

BUT (and this is a big but for me) I seriously enjoyed being normal for once and not chasing numbers and counting macros. I've missed training and dieting more than I thought but it's helped me knowing that every now and then you need a break. Gutting as all the other lads only put about 6lb on and I've done over a stone but hey, sh1t happens.

Plan for this week is to tidy diet up, although have a couple of treats.

After that it's foot flat to the floor in the quest to try build some good old muscle!

Now here's the good bit.

PSCARB has kindly agreed to help me and for this I'm very grateful. To be honest I'm as nervous as I am excited about it. I know how strict he is and this is good for me as if I cheat I know I'll feel worse for letting him down more than for eating a biscuit.

There will be nothing but 100% dedication from me on this front, I've got one of the best helping me out and I'm not going to mess it up by losing focus.

Paul, if you're reading this, once again massive thanks mate.

Onto other things;

Have been in PCT since friday. Most know how much I hate clomid but it has to be done. I'm using this along with Nolv and HCG to bring the boys back up. At the min I'm feeling like I have the strength and test levels of a 6 year old girl!!

I've not even thought of a another cycle and still not sure if to post up my use again or not, so only time will tell.

Did a light leg session yesterday but DOMS are present, so a good sign.

Today I'll be doing Back and Tri's.

Diet for today is;

630am

5 slices toast 6 poached eggs

930am

200g lean mince chilli, 10ml EVOO, 3 rice cakes

1130am

same as above

1230pm

TRAIN

PWO

50g whey 20g malto

2pm

same as 1130am

5pm

200g cottage cheese

3 rice cakes

8pm

fillet steak

mixed salad

veg

As said, this week I'm getting back used to eating at set times again. All my body wants to do is eat and not stop!!

Will post up weight session around lunch time.

Thanks all for reading and all comments welcome.

RACK


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good luck in your new regime mate

Im going on holiday in about 4weeks time, weighing 93kg right now and a bit worried im gonna put all the weight straight back on! Did you train at all when you were away - im hoping to have a couple of sessions if I can


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks unit.

I did plan to train but a lot of people reminded me that IT IS A HOLIDAY!!!! So used it as just that.

The only exercise I did was standing press a PR for some free shots LOL!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best with it mukka


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mick.

About time I stopped messing about. Just going to eat and lift, in that order LOL!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't take offence mate but you do seem to go around in circles..

Hopefully this time you will carry on moving forward


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

None taken at all, it's true. I come back from holiday and just go half assed with diet and training and throw in the odd useless cycle thinking it will help. Then I'll cry about it do a half assed cut, and the cycle repeats.

This time I'm not getting into that. Life is exactly where I want it, and got a goal in mind so it's time to stop fannying about and sort my sh1t.

Playtime is over.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

2 things;

1) You decided to do legs despite your ball to backside rip? Impressive :lol:

2) I went over your Zante pics, do you ever stop ****ing posing? 

Best of luck mate :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate

1) Yeah buddy, thought I'd get legs done and dusted for the week so a decent session was done. Thanks to the impressive workmanship of the River Island sweat-shop workers the combats held up.

2) As for the posing, if I stand there people say I'm boring. Every time I got my pic took with a girl I had a bet with the VIP that I'd either be licking or pouting next to them, think there;s one of me with an awesome welsh girl who I've got bent over. I won the bet LOL!! It's funny too how many girls do the gun-show pose. I was far too drunk to even think "You're gonna look a d1ck yet again" so just banged on the extra cheesy grin and got on with it. Must admit though, there's a few pics where I'm very very worse for wear but good times were had and it was the best 2 weeks of my life so far.

Slight change of plan. Did Chest and Bi's today instead of back today. Was short on time so used the works gym. Comes in pretty handy to be fair and only costs £10 for the year.

Flat Bench 100kg x 10, 110kg x 6, 100kg x 8

Inc DB Press 35kg x 8,8,8

Flat Flies 20kg x 8,8,8

Standing DB Curl 20kg's x 10, 25kg's x 6, 22.5kg's x 8

EZ Curls 35kg x 12,12,20 (cheating on these but massive pumps!)

Concentration Curls 10kg x 10,8,8

Strength down slightly but to be expected due to PCT and still being dead on my feet. Really enjoyed the session though and feeling a lot better for going.

Looking in the mirror I did have a Honey Monster image going on but hey, it'll be sorted soon.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck with the plans mate,

is paul helping you for an off season so to speak to bulk up or leaning up or are you looking at doing a contest?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Hilly.

Yeah, it's an off-season plan. Personally I think the main thing I need to do is add some quality muscle, spent far too long fooking about chopping and changing that my body and metabolism are shot to sh1t.

Need to ignor the headfook, get eating and stick to big/bigger lifting. Once my body is working properly the fat will come off. It's due to not eating enough that I'm in this mess. I don't think even when trying to gain weight I've gone over 3000 cals due to my body just bloating. So first thing would be to get everything in working order and take it from there.

I'm wanting to do a show next year and thought about the NABBA North East in May. A big step I know but if anything it'll keep me focussed. This would prob mean starting the pre-comp diet about feb time, so would have from now til then to get myself in a lot better shape.

I wouldn't expect to win or even place but as long as I could get up there and not look out of my depth I would have made one of the best achievements of my life.

I'm leaving everything in the hands of Paul as we all know just how good he is.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good plan and i agree about entering the comp i think its a good idea.

im doing the same myself with be entering the nabba north first timers in hartlepool in may.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

True, I always need a goal of some sort. I've got the dedication just never seem to get passed a certain point, then the frustration kicks in.

Good luck with the show mate.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey mate just found this. Looking forward to the off season plan. Hopefully we'll be prepping together next year


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello sexy!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dale, hi mate thanks for dropping in. If all goes to plan I'll be prepping about feb time. Still gotta see where I am in a couple of months.

@iopener, Hey buddy, good to see you on here. You'll like it, it's warm 

Last night got home, small spot of cardio, 30mins dog walking. Or more like me shuffling along while my dog runs wild or drags me along. After that I rang the VIP told her I'd go round and cook her a meal after her 11 hour shift.

On the menu was Fillet steak, roasted mediterrain veg and a stuffed mushroom, washed down with a nice glass of rose.

After that went to bed and as soon as I got in there......... I fell straight asleep!

It was good that I feel fantastic this morning but when I see the VIP I'm gutted the only sounds coming from the bedroom were me knocking the "Z"'s out!

DOMS are mild in chest but none at all in bi's. Rest day today so will be doing a dog walk after work then it's off to my mate's to watch the football (I only watch the England matches)

Now for a good bit, stepped on the scales this morning and weight was down to 97.4kg so down 2.6kg! Mainly water drop though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good good... journal here!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate. As said, Playtime is over! No point fannying about anymore so really am going for it. Everything else is in place and for once PCT is going nicely!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no clomid issues?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No as bad as before. Had a little mood swing this morning but that's about it. I reckon it's because just about every other time I've run it I've been on a downer or something has gone wrong in other areas.

Had to sit back sort sh1t out and now things are going better than ever. Seem to have a total new outlook on things and I'm loving it.

Ok had that little prob just before holiday but it all got sorted and turned out I was panicing for absolutely nothing.

It also helps having a VIP really really into training. She was up same time as me this morning doing cardio. Before all I've had is bother from them, which made dieting, training and especailly PCT a real chore.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sleep has been fantastic since getting back from holiday. I'm getting a decent 7-8 hours solid and feel much better each day that passes.

DOMS in chest are very present today so hopefully they won't be as bad next week when I'm back at full speed.

On the PCT front, my balls are killing every now and then. Usually a sign for me that HCG is working, so smiles all round. I am thinking of adding a small dose of prov though as I have a stunning VIP and need to keep her smiling!!!

Will be doing back at lunch time with a bit of dog walking cardio after work.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Met my training partner at the gym for the first time in 3 weeks and the usual "how was the holiday" chat lasted all session. Not a balls to the wall effort but got a good sweat up and nice pumps in back and tri's.

Seated Wide Pull Down Pg 14 x 10,9,9,8

BOBBR 80kg x 12,12,12

Single Arm DB Rows 35kg x 10,10

Cable Push Downs Pg 15 x 15,15,15,15

Single Arm OH Extensions 15kg x 10,10,10

CGBP 75kg x 10,10

Weights weren't anything to shout home about but still a decent session.

Bloat seems to be coming off now except for my face. Also my mate at work is calling me the honey monster Come monday I'll be back to 100% and lifting as I should.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I cant do all hel breaks loose intensity all the time in the weights arena. It just fries my whole CNS for weeks on end. I tend to just do enough to where i can feel the fatigue slightly and i know ive had enough.

You tried single arm pulldowns for tris? Palms up and elbows locked in the side.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I prefer training all out mate, if I have a session where I don't feel ill I don't think I've gone hard enough. This week I'm still in recovery mode but this will stop soon.

Yeah I've tried the pull down, I rate them too as you can get a really good contraction at the bottom of the motion.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Fair dues. I tried it not too long ago and i just burned out. Maybe all the cardio i do on top of it as well!

Hmm, think its time i setup a journal.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I just seem to switch off from being tired. If I'm seeing results then I carry on no matter what. I just get very frustrated when sloggin my guts out for nothing, then I lose it, cry about it and start again.

Get one set up mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done last night and again mainly me panting trying to keep up with my dog! Had a sh1t night's sleep due to dreaming and constantly waking up, funny as they are the very violent dreams I have when on tren??????

Up this morning without a fuss though and now at work, just downed 50g whey and 6 rice cakes. Need to go shopping later and me and the VIP are off out for a bit tonight. Nothing major as we're both working tomorrow. Just about made it to the end of my settling back in week. Can't wait til monday when I'm back to ragging the ass out of the weights again. Only thing is I think my 8 month old dog has more test than me at the mo.

On another note, for those who are on my facebook, here's proof of why I should never drink!! Alcohol and kids DO NOT MIX!!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Pmsl - are you a buff butler mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm trying to be... 5 of us went out in collar, cuffs and tight black trousers. Certainly got the attention we were after. Facebook has the best pics on, I'll try and get a couple in here later, or just add me. There's one of me and the body paint girls doing a gunshow. Funniest thing is one of the girls has "BIG GUNS" on her biceps lol

Final "getting back into it" session done today.

Seated Smith Press 80kg x 8,8,6

Side Lat Raises 10kg x 10,10,10 (slow negatives)

Seat Bent Over Lat Raises 10kg x 12,12,12

SLDL 80kg x 10,10,10

Leg Curl Pg10 x 10,10,10

few sets of roman chairs

and that's the end of the settling in period. Next week it all starts, eating mega strict, regular cardio and stupidly intense training sessions. I'm wanting a good deal of nigh on passing out and vomiting feelings to be present on every workout!!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

How gay are you when you've had a drink!!!! Now your back into it mate let's see you going all out again. Hope pct is going well for you too Rack


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I play on it, I must just give off a gay vibe. I'm not complaining it's got me a lot of free drinks in the past! Best chat up line I've had is when a bloke walked up behind me slapped my ass and said "That's how I'm going to wake you up in the morning!"

I nearly fell over laughing, the look on his face when I explained I was out with my gf was priceless.

PCT is going ok cheers, still not got a sex drive but have some proviron coming to help with that.

I've missed going balls out (D'oh, being gay again!) at the gym. I was known at my old gym for just walking out and collapsing on the kerb outside the door. I need that inensity back and come monday there's no choice in the matter!


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck for monday.

All the best in training mate :thumb:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys 

First off a mahoosive thanks to PSCARB! The new plan has come and will be followed to the "T".

I'll be starting training and dieting monday as today and tomorrow I'll be getting things all preped up for it.

Training will be listed but I'll be keeping diet under wraps.

PLAYTIME IS OVER!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Was it a succesful night out with the VIP then? :whistling:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

RACK said:


> PLAYTIME IS OVER!


Thats the spirit lad!

Think ill be joining you on this :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@AK, oh yes my friend. Had top night. Could've gone wrong at the start though as bumped into my ex's mother, found out she still slags me off spreading old lies about me 2 years down the line. It pleases me I make such a lasting impression 

@iopener, glad to hear it mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a really good weekend and have woke up with a big smile on my face this morning, even though I was back to walking my dog and having to let the horses out!!!

Today is day 1 of PSCARB's plan.

All food was prepped last night, spent a fortune on supps but will all be worth it 

Was far better getting everything in order last night as I'm usually rushing around in the morning. From now on I'll sort things the night before.

As said, I'm not going to be putting the diet up. The training is the biggest difference for me. Instead of my usual weekday split I'll now be training every other day. Not done this for far too long so will be a good change, also break my weekend up a bit and help keep me t total!!

Split will be;

Day 1 - Chest and Biceps

Day 2 - Back/Rear delts and traps and calf

Day 3 - Shoulders/Triceps

Day 4 - Quads/Hams and calf

The only day which will be a challenge is my bro's wedding in a week or so's time. Luckily it falls on a day I don't train and I know the food at the reception is all clean LOL!! After that there's nothing in the way until my Bday at the end of Novemember and then Christmas.

Let's see what we can do up to then.........

Once again, big THANKS to Paul for helping me out.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I like EOD training, been doing it for a few months now, its quite good mixed in some SSCV for active recovery.

What supps was on the shopping list?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just the usual vits and stuff for supps mate.

Only CV I'll be doing is the dog walking. Steady state but should help keep the lard at bay.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it would be prudent for you to get a HR monitor, theyre cheap enough for a Polar FS1 and see what your HR is when youre out dog walking. Most i know dont get beyond 100bpm which isnt high enough for steady state IME


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got a HR monitor mate, so might dig it out and strap it on.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's done and I even had a little "vomit in mouth" moment after the last set. GOOD TIMES!!!

Pec deck 85kg x 12,12,10

Smith machine Incline press 70kg x 10,10, 80kg x 8, 40kg x failure

Flat DB press 30kg x 8, 25kg x 10,10,9

Dips - BW x 6,5,5

Seated incline DB curl 15kg x 12,10,10

Standing BB curl - 30kg x 10,10,10

30's - with 20kg

Pushed as hard as I used to today and felt far better for it! Will be well back into in no time at all. Dips were pathetic but been a while since done them after chest, so wil give me something to work on.

The set on the 30's was the killer, got to about 25 reps and I could feel to sick coming! 5 more reps and it was swallowed back down.

In a sick way I'm looking forward to how much leg day is going to hurt on sunday!


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Good session mate, lol at the sick in the mouth, you know youve worked hard if your puking by the end of the session :lol:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

nice session my camp friend, looking forward to seeing you progress


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dax, I love the feeling, I used nigh on pass out at my old gym when was doing HIT lol

@Dale, thanks mate, the campness is now on the back burner as alcohol has now been put on the shelf. I will miss the odd beer but it's for the greater good.

Day off weights today. DOMS in chest feel strange, it's not a pain but more like a numb feeling??

Day 1 of new plan went 100% and I don't feel bloated at all today so that's a good sign.

I'm going to take some pics soon and then compare them after a month. I won't be putting these up just yet though as it's embarrassing just how sh1t I look to when I went on holiday and I didn't look the best for that!!

PCT is still going well but mood was a bit down yesterday, also my temper seems to be up a touch. This could be me still being mad about my ex's mother slagging me off still. I'd like to speak my mind to her but I'll take the high-ground and keep myself quiet.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a slight bit of headfook start last night. Got the suite out for my bro's wedding and there was no way on this earth the trousers would fit. So they've got to go back for a bigger pair. This obviously got me down a touch but also triggered me off in thinking about the stupid cycle I always get caught in.

Usually this would mean me getting up this morning doing an hour on the bike, hardly eating any food, shrinking again and loosing muscle, then crying that my metabolism's shut down, start to binge, RINSE AND REPEAT!!!

This time I've managed to spot this trigger and just deal with it. Weight is 215lb, I've got massive bloat on my waist but this is to be expected as my body will be all over the place due to PCT and the increase in cals. I need to stop crying, get through this bit and then lay down some decent muscle, it's no wonder hardly any progress has been made, how the fook can I build muscle with negative cals??????

So at the min, I'm pretty happy with how I'm coping with it all and tbh I'm just gonna stop crying about it and get on with it. I have a feeling in a couple of weeks time weight could start coming off as my metabolism adjusts but Paul will be a better judge of this.

I'm looking more full than when I went on holiday which I'm happy with, just the waist seems to explode.

Anyway, can't wait to get to the gym later!!!!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

J, whats your carb sources at the moment?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> No probs Dan, I've been the same mate.
> 
> Had a slight bit of headfook start last night. Got the suite out for my bro's wedding and there was no way on this earth the trousers would fit. So they've got to go back for a bigger pair. This obviously got me down a touch but also triggered me off in thinking about the stupid cycle I always get caught in.
> 
> ...


I did this for years also mate i tried to grow but without eating much because i always thought i was to fat. you just have to bite the bullet and accept that a little fat/bloat is going to happen when trying to put on muscle.

stick with it mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IO, sorry mate, I'm not putting any details of the diet up out of respect for Paul. They aren't anything out of the ordinary.

@Hilly, thanks buddy. The bullet is well and truely in the teeth. Got to get this bit done so can lay down some good meat!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good that you have found the trigger mate...some people never find it and go around in circles far longer

whats your pct?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

At the minute I'm running, 100mg Clomid and 40g Nolv ED. On friday I'm halfing the dose and running another 10days. Also using 500iu's of HCG EOD.

Seems to be working well, no limp-ness, no weight loss and strength is still ok. Think I'll be adding a little bit of proviron though to help with drive.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you should really have stoped the hcg now mate as it can keep you shut down. nolva and clomid is usually run for 20-30 days after hcg use


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chin up ya soppy ****, i'm in the same boat as you r/e going round in circles, i've had to just push through it this year and let my condition worries go to the back of my mind for a while 

As a result im the heaviest i've been, carrying my fair share of blub, but also the strongest i've ever been :thumbup1:

Keep it at :rockon:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Hilly, I was going to stop it on friday mate. It's only due to being on about 4 months that I've run it a bit longer than usual.

@AK, It's on like Donkey Kong mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg14 x12,10, Pg15x7, Pg11xfailure

Bent over BB row - 80kgx10, 70kgx12,12,10

Partial dead lifts - 130kgx4, 120kgx6, 110kgx8,8

Close grip pull downs - Pg12x12,10,10

Bent over DB raise - 12.5kgx12,12,10,9

Reverse peck deck - 40kgx12,12,12

Seated DB shrugs - 30kgx10,10,10,10,10,8

Standing Calf raise Pg14x20,20,20,20,20

Absolutely dead!!! The dummy well and truely came out on the DL's I can't believe how weak I am, I've not felt anger like it for a while. Had to take a minute then just get on with the rest of the session. I'm pretty pleased with it but the deads are still winding me up. I should be a lot stronger on these!!!!!! The volume of the session was the biggest thing to get over, not trained like this for far too long and as much as it hurt, I enjoyed it!!!

Thank god it's a rest day tomorrow!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Headfook gone today, VIP came round last night just as I got out of the shower and her first words were "Jesus, you look massive compared to sunday!" So the plan is going well LOL!!

Feeling better and better as the week goes on, although very sore from session yesterday. Lower back especially!

Rest day today but as always the dog walking will still be present, very steady paced.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated smith press 60kgx10,9,8,8

Seated Side laterals 10kgx10,9,8,9

Seated DB press 25kgx9,8, 20kgx10,9

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kgx8,8,8

Straight bar cable press-down Pg12x10,10,10

Skull crushers 30kg (not inc bar)x10,9,8,6

Between bench dips BWx10,10,10

Had yet another good session!! Slight pain in elbow on skulls but a bit more time warming up should solve that.

Looking in the mirror I seem to be growing everyday, prob just in my messed up head but hey, I'll take it!!

Got someone come up to me in the gym too asking how he could get his upper chest to look like mine, at first I nearly said "what, you mean tits?" then decided to take the compliment and tell him I used to do a lot of incline bench. I felt pretty good after that 

Bit tired today as I found a film I watched as a kid, on youtube so ended up watching it all. Turns out it was pants but when I was about 10 it was the dog's doodars!!! Can chill out and relax after work though as VIP will be coming round later, and yes I'll be stopping in on a friday!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had an eventful weekend this time round, highlight was my mate losing his house key and us having to climb in through a dog flap and then brake into his house. Oh the fun!

Yesterday was Leg day, legs on a sunday!!!!!

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg15x15,15,15,15

Hack Squat - Pg14x10,10,8,8

Leg press - 170kg PSCARB Style (pure hell!!!)

Lying leg curl - Pg8x10,10,10,10

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 30kgx10,10,10,10

Seated Calf raise 160kgx20,20,20,20,20

I felt sooooo ill after the leg press. Put 170kg on thinking I should be ok. BULLPLOP! I was blowing my ring out and nearly crying on the 4th set. Last few sets were a little scrappy so I'll drop the weight next week and get better form. Must remember to warm ham's up better too as on the leg curl they were pulling quite bad.

Diet is still going awesome although very bloated today. Over all I'm looking a lot fuller and dealing with the belly ok. Enjoyin the food though.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Little pic time. Here's me just after holiday out with the VIP. Weight is about 15st 10lb at the min (same as pic).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got up this morning and it took me a good 5 mins due to my legs still being sore from sunday! After walking the dog they've eased off a little but I'm still not looking forward to getting up from my chair!

Will be training chest and bi's at lunch time and will pop session up after.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 85kg x 12,12,12 (up reps)

Smith machine Incline press 70kg x 10,10, 80kg x 8, 40kg x failure (same as last week)

Flat DB press 30kg x 8,8,8 (up 5kg)

Dips - BW x 8,7,6 (up reps)

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 8,8,8 (up 2.5kg)

Standing BB curl - 30kg x 10,10,10 (same)

30's - with 25kg on cable

Still got a massive ego thing about the p1ss poor weights I'm lifting. Getting really hung up about it but gotta chill out. I can only lift what my muscles are capable of but it's mighty frustrating!! Although progress has been made so I really should put my dummy back in.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, was that what your facebook status was about then? :lol:

Smith work looks particularly good, keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

she's a real looker mate... ding dang doo

your chest routine looks familiar 

Almost scarb like


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

AK, yes mate I had the proper face on hahaha. After I looked at last weeks numbers I had to remove it. I'm getting used to the smith machine now and am growing to like it.

IB, thanks mate. She's not bad I suppose 

I will never ever knock a smith press again, although did get a shock earlier when my mate who works at the gym forgot to mention they'd took the counter weights off it! An extra 30-40kg's was a bit of a shock!!

Oh and I now know the pain that is "Leg Press PSCARB style!"


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait till you're doing walking lunges after that lot.

Thats where the swearing really starts 

Just seen the pic on the other page, tidy stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't have the ability to swear after the press. If lunges are added I'll be just quivering in a corner somewhere!! Cheers for the tidy comment 

Woke up with DOMS in chest and still have sore legs from sunday. Due to not getting out of my bed on time I skipped my usual dog walk and will be doing it tonight instead.

Still enjoying eating a decent amount of food, just not liking the getting fat bit.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

For some unknown reason my appetite has exploded today. All I want to do is eat. I'm 2 meals down but am craving the other 2 I have here on my desk!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Once again got in last night and couldn't figure if I was more hungry or tired! I'm kinda getting used to the feeling now and slightly enjoying it. Dropped off about 10pm last night, woke a couple of times but didn't stir til 630 this morning.

Also decided to get weighed today. After 2 weeks of eating crap while on holiday, 2 weeks of eating loads after holiday and 2 weeks of PScarbs plan, I've put on a grand total of 0lb's! I was 220lb's when I got back from holiday and was dead on that this morning. So pretty happy about this, my body might have finally learnt how to use food. Granted I'm still a little bloated and carrying way too much fat but it's a necessary evil for the time being and I'm pretty cool with it. Ok a little bit of the face on comes every now and then but hey, sh1t happens.

Will be training Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's at lunch time

Diet will be a little hit and miss tomorrow as it's my brother's wedding. I'm fighting the temptation the get him leathered tonight and put him on a train somewhere too


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i would enjoy your brothers wedding...

paul allowed me to enjoy my best friends wedding as i was best man, albeit without alcohol (no big issue as i dont drink!), but it let me relax and enjoy moments in life that dont come round again


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The plan is to do exactly that mate. It's my kid brother's wedding and I'll be right by his side all day. I'm made up for him and want to give him the best day of his life. I can see saturdays gym session being a little ropey though.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Just enjoy yourself mate 

Dont let the head mess with you the next day though, i know what your like lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Point taken


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg15 x8,8,7, Pg12xfailure (up weight)

Bent over BB row - 80kgx8,8,8,8 (up 10kg)

Partial dead lifts - 110kgx8,8,8,8 (far better form!)

Close grip pull downs - Pg12x12,10,10 (same)

Bent over DB raise - 15kgx8,8,8,8 (up 2.5kg)

Reverse peck deck - 45kgx10,10,10 (up 5kg)

Seated DB shrugs - 30kgx10,10,10,10,10,10 (up reps)

Standing Calf raise Pg14x20,20,20,20,20 (same)

Don't feel too bad today about wimpy weight on DL's as form was bang on and only doing it 2/3's of the way up really hits the spot. The weight will come in time. Happy with the rest of the session but am totally pooped right now!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

All looks well in here buddy and as IB said enjoy the wedding bro and then back to normal (without the head f**k) the next day.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, yeah I'm gonna make the most of today for sure. Loving the training at the min too, can't wait to get there tomorrow

So today is the day I watch my kid brother get married. Went out for a few drinks last night and did a bit of cardio this morning to clear the head.

No training today as it's a rest day and I intend to enjoy every second of the day.

Also here's a pic to show how I'm going, didn't want to post a pic up but I think this is the main point of a journal and best way to get feed back. So here you go folks


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Its like looking in a god-damn mirror!


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Hope youve had a good un at the wedding mate:thumbup1:, whats your weight like now to what it was before your hols?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Brother's from another mother eh TIO lol

@DAX, wedding was one of the best days of my life mate. Loved every minute of it!!

Weight before holiday was 14st 9lb, since getting back and up to now it's stuck at 15st 10lb. Happy no drastic lose during PCT, not hapy with amount of fat. But strength is on the up and metabolism is firing on all cyclinders so I'll be fine with the extra insulation for now.

Weekend was amazing and being the best man for my brother was one of the proudest days of my life. Although holding back the tears while making the speech was a big struggle, bloody clomid LOL!! The rest of the weekend has been a celebration and the Jagerbombs have been flowing.

This was saturdays session and every rep was felt!!

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated smith press 60kgx10,10,10,9 (up reps)

Seated Side laterals 10kgx10,10,10,9 (up reps)

Seated DB press 22.5kgx10,10,10,10 (better weight and reps)

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kgx10,10,10 (up reps)

Straight bar cable press-down 60kgx10,10,10

Skull crushers 30kg (inc bar)x10,10,10,10 (lower weight but elbow and reps were better)

Between bench dips BWx10,10,10 (slower than last time)

Got legs today and am looking forward to it in a sick way!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm dissappointed you came back with a GF though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tell me about it mate, worst thing is all my mate's have become single over the weekend!! WTF!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg16x15,15,15,15

Hack Squat - Pg14x10,10,10,10

Leg press - 170kg PScarb styleeeeee!

Lying leg curl - Pg9x10,10,10,10

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 30kgx10,10,10,10

Seated Calf raise 160kgx20,20,20,20,20

Form was far better than last week and loved it again, albeit feeling like being sick a few times!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I see all is still going well in here buddy. The mindest seems much improved also mate. Can't wait to see what your next blast brings


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mind set is spot on mate. As said I'm far from happy with how I look but it needs to be done. My metabolism is firing up big time, every time I eat I'm red hot and if I'm not sh1tting I'm sleeping LOL!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Starting to really feel the extra weight now. Jeans are getting a lot tighter around the thighs and my fitness level is getting lower by the week. I'm about 15st 12lb now and know more is going to have to be added but do miss being lighter. Also finding it strange how doing things at work are taking their toll, just been luggin rails about. These are 60kg's each (don't tell H&S again though!!!!) and before holiday I was just about running about with them. Although picking them up is easier now that my strength is coming on I find myself out of breath far easier than before.

God only knows how IB got upto 270+lbs and kept sane!!!!!????


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know your pain with the weight situation, thankfully the summers passed now which brought me out in horrific sweats everytime i went out! LOL

I keep telling myself i need to do cardio on off days, but its too boring :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I still do about 30mins a day with my pooch but it's not as brisk as it was when a stone lighter lol


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

60kg for a rail? the ones we lift are 100's of kgs!!!


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> I still do about 30mins a day with my pooch but it's not as brisk as it was when a stone lighter lol


Something im going to incorporate into my bulk now, Cardio!! lol

Its gotta be done, dont wanna put a pile of fat on with the muscle. Learn't the hard way :lol:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Great new journal mate, are you still working towards the comp in may, or do you have other objectives closer to home.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@dale, they're only 1m lengths mate, not like the ones you have on a re-lay.

@dax, this is what I was afraid of. Plus it wouldn't be fair me not waking my dog lol.

@phosphor, I'm waiting for a reply from Paul at the min re the comp in may. Main objective is to just get my body up and running and many years of yo-yo dieting and messing about.

Legs have tightened up mahoosively over night, not as painful as last time but they are a little tender to say the least. Got weighed again this morning (this isn't the start of an obsession again, I had to weigh my dog) and weight is still bang on 15st 10lb. I might have finally found maintainance cals, or rather Paul has.

Biggest thing I've noticed is how I'm sleeping, I'm getting at least 8 hours a night and still needing more.

Can't wait to get in gym later!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> God only knows how IB got upto 270+lbs and kept sane!!!!!????


i fooled myself thinking i looked lean :lol:

plus i was hitting PB's every week so what did i care about a bit of chub?

(he said before having to spend 12 weeks on a horrible contest prep!) :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i fooled myself thinking i looked lean :lol:
> 
> plus i was hitting PB's every week so what did i care about a bit of chub?
> 
> (he said before having to spend 12 weeks on a horrible contest prep!) :laugh:


I was enjoying this post up until the last bit.

Oh well, i'll worry about the fat when im bored of it, PB's are more fun, plus winters a-coming and the insulation will save me money on clothes


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

as long as there is something under the chub then its all swings n roundabouts.

there's a difference in bulking to add mass or bulking for an easy diet option


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

True, I'm happy getting stronger and staying the same weight for now. As the pic shows on the previous page, I'm not lean


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> as long as there is something under the chub then its all swings n roundabouts.
> 
> *there's a difference in bulking to add mass or bulking for an easy diet option*


That's the key...

:thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 90kgx8,8,8,8 (up weight)

Smith machine Incline press 75kg x8,7, 85kg x 4 Spat dummy out here!!! 45kg x failure (up weight)

Flat DB press 35kg x 8,8,8,8 (up 5kg)

Dips - BW x 8,8,8 (up reps)

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 8,8,8 (same)

Standing BB curl - 35kgx8,8,8 (up weight)

30's - with 25kg on cable (same)

Strength on smith press was looking good until I just gassed out! I'm totally drained, even though I'm sleeping and eating more than ever??? Had the same cry baby tantrum as with deads the other week but managed to man up and stay in the gym as was very close to walking out and going to bed. Some progress was made and the numb feeling in my chest shows me I woked it well. Just mega p1ssed off at how weak I am!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

PMSL, someone should superglue that dummy in 

Weight is arbitrary though and i'm sure you're aware of that if your chest is toasted!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you are pressing more than me so pipe down you northern tit 

weight is irrelevant, its the stress on the muscle you need

if you get the same stimuli from less weight then i sure as hell know i'd choose that over having to bust my ass with double the weight to get the same stimuli.

think of it as this...business efficiency... if you equal the effort everyone else puts in for equal the results but lifting a lighter weight then be glad you dont have to lift more.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> True, I'm happy getting stronger and staying the same weight for now. As the pic shows on the previous page, I'm not *lean *


Leaner than me, swine!! :2guns: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@AK, The dummy was only out for a second mate hahaha As said, my chest is well and truely spent. I'm trying to tense it now and there's nothing there.

@IB, Now you put it like that, I don't feel so bad  what's the saying, stimulate don't anihalate?

@Pastanchicken, Cheers buddy LOL although you look a lot bigger than me in your avi...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Weight is arbitrary though and i'm sure you're aware of that if your chest is toasted!





Incredible Bulk said:


> weight is irrelevant, its the stress on the muscle you need


Is it me or is there an echo in here?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

better to hear an echo than crickets chirp fat boy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Slow and steady wins the race bud


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL @ AK and IB,

Cheers Chris.

Had a quick word with Paul last night. My waist seems to be just exploding, and while I don't mind putting a bit on, it's starting to get a bit daft. Every other part of me is growing nicely, but the section of fat belly my navel is getting stupid. Wonder if this is anything to do with insulin response due to being a fatty?

DOMS are here big time in chest and even got some in bi's todays, so my dummy out antics yesterday in the gym weren't called for lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

[quote=RACK;1222573

@Pastanchicken, Cheers buddy LOL although you look a lot bigger than me in your avi...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll have to give me some tips 

Will be training back/rear delts and traps/calfs later on. And I'm determined not to whine about DL's


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Getting really p1ssed off now. For the last week I've felt dead on my feet. Got hardly any energy throughout the day and am like a 3 toed sloth on a keto diet!

Haven't got a clue why, I'm eating and sleeping more than ever but just can't wake up????

RANT OVER


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

It's probably due the increase in food intake mate. Alot of energy will be expended because your constantly breaking down food. Plus increased insulin levels and number of insulin spikes per day since your diet. It's par for the course really brother. So stop ranting and enjoy the gains


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm enjoying everything mate apart from the silly waistline issue, surely there can be a way to slow this growing faster than the rest of me with manipulating insulin response?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

(read in thick yorkshire accent) FOOOOOOKIN REIGHT SESSION!

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg15 x8,8, P16x5 Pg12xfailure (up weight)

Bent over BB row - 80kgx10,10,10,10 (up reps)

Partial dead lifts - 120kgx8,8,8,8 (up 10kg)

Close grip pull downs - Pg13x10,10,10 (up weight and reps)

Bent over DB raise - 15kgx10,10,10,10 (up reps)

Reverse peck deck - 50kgx8,8,8, (up 5kg)

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10 (up weight and reps)

Standing Calf raise Pg15x20,20,20,20,20 (up weight)

Happy with today's session and managed to turn my frown upside down! Might drop weight on the Bent over raises though as form is a little jerky and is looking more like a bent over shrug.

DL's were a lot easier now I'm making sure my feet are well under the bar.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'm enjoying everything mate apart from the silly waistline issue, surely there can be a way to slow this growing faster than the rest of me with manipulating insulin response?


If there is mate then i'm the wrong man to ask as i am usually a minimum of 3st over contest weight :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bet your prep is hard work then eh mate? Especially working on track?

I reckon my contest weight will be <80kg, so about 3st for me to get rid of atm.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah prep is a nightmare but it's my own fault for being a fatty. Decent workout above mate glad to see the dummy stayed in for this one


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm dreadin prep lol!! Felt good in the gym, now I've got my DL technique a bit better I can keep the teddy in the pram more often


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated smith press 75kgx8,8,7,6 (up weight 15kg)

Seated Side laterals 12.5kgx8,8,8,8 (up 2.5kg)

Seated DB press 25kgx8,8,8,4 (up weight 2.5kg)

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kgx10,10,10 (same)

Straight bar cable press-down 75kgx10,10,10

Skull crushers 35kg (not inc bar)x8,8,8 (up weight)

Between bench dips BW+20kg DBx10,10,10 (up weight)

Yet again I've trained on the sabath, and for once the dummy stayed in. I actually got quite a nice shock. I thought last week I started with 70kg on the smith press, it was actually 60kg so added 15kg on it and only dropped a few reps on the last set. Weights were up and I'm well pleased with it. Elbow teaked a touch on the last set of db presses and I felt it more on the skulls so am going to drop the weight down on these again and go for form.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got weighed this morning and still dead on 100kg (15st 10lb) and strength is on the up and up. Not really sure what to make of this though, yes I'm well happy with the numbers progress just can't stand looking like I've never lifted a weight!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wprk is absolutly mental at the min, and have hardly time to even get on forums (yes it's that bad!) had some urgent rails turn up for testing so had to miss calves today but they will be done later or added to next session.

Pleased again as more progress has been made and once again a very very ill feeling after leg pressing, which I kinda enjoy

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg17x15,15,15,15 (up 1pg)

Hack Squat - Pg15x10,9,8,8 (up 1pg)

Leg press - 175kg PScarb styleeeeee! (up 5kg)

Lying leg curl - Pg10x8,8,8,8 (up 1 pg)

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 32.5kgx8,8,8,8 (up 2.5kg)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Legs have started tightening up today so I know tomorrow will be murder.

Was sat down last night having a quick read and spotted a quote that gave me a mahoosive kick up the rear

"One cannot actualize his goals until he visualizes them clearly in the mind's eye" - Mike Mentzer

This is something I've been lacking in the last week or so. I feel like I've simply been going through the motions and even at one point thought about sacking the gym off (I shall go and wash my mouth out now!), and for what........ Because I don't look like I want to? Lowest bf% I've ever been in about 15% and that's pretty sh1t for someone who's trained a fair bit. But it's the mind set I get in that stops me progressing further and the ability I have for getting the face on.

At this moment in time I have one of the best trainers I could hope for in Pscarb, a gf who is into training too and about to start kicking ass in the gym again (she had abs not so long ago) and you lot on here kicking my @ss every day (for which I'm grateful).

So the switch has been flicked back to "ON" and it's back to having a cheesy grin.

Not sure if any of the above was needed to be wrote down or even made sense though lol


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Had a similiar few days myself mate stick with it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'm pretty good today so big 

Woke up feeling good again this morning, quads are tightish but hams are worse than yesterday.

Spoke to Paul and from tonight (after last meal) I'll be doing 45mins cardio and then 45mins each morning, tbh I'm pleased with it in a way as I like to be up early in a morning to get all my food preped for the day (I could do it at night but it's far nicer and fresher if done in the morning) and have a little time to chill before work.

Took a pic last night to see how my back was going (it's been deleted now though), sod all definition and some muffin top action but it's looking a lot wider and the "V" is coming good even with a bit of "()" at the bottom. A couple of weeks of morning cardio should see these going down.

Looking forward to chest and bi's today.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds better than my condition at present, maybe thats because i don't bother with cardio at the moment :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was only doing minimum cardio just to keep my dog healthy but now I'm going to get back to draggin him round the streets at daft o'clock in the morning.

Got to work through my dinner today at work due to rush job needing to be finshed asap, but it's worked out well as I can get straight off to the gym and do cardio as soon as I've finished weights GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 90kgx10,10,10 (up reps)

Incline press 70kg x8,8, 80kg x 7, 40kg x failure (usually done on smith but was busy)

Flat DB press 35kg x 8,8,8,8 (same)

Dips - BW x 8,8,8 (same)

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,10,10 (up weight)

Standing BB curl - 35kgx8,8,8 (same)

30's - with 30kg on cable (up weight)

Followed by 45mins cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

New alarm tone worked wonders this morning (David Guetta "love is gone") and I was off out on the streets with my dowg at 530am.

45mins of brisk walking soon warmed me up and I was back home eating meal 1 at 615am.

Doing cardio again has put me in a really good mood, not sure why or how I've missed it but I know I'm feeling better for doing it.

Chest is nice and tight from yesterday, although I still never seem to get DOMS in my bi's?????

Rest from weights today but will be there tomorrow for back/rear delts/traps/calves.

Also managed to do a deal with a mate who owns a cafe, I'll be getting 120 eggs for a tenner so not too bad. And the VIP has a costco card so viva la chicken breastage for cheaper than the Asda!

In other events, I won't be venturing to any night time establishment this weekend, a night at the pics with the VIP tonight and chilling tomorrow, then off to see my bro sunday night for my treat meal.

It's strange how by only doing 2 decent length cardio sessions my mood has picked up this far.........


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I very rarely get DOMS in my biceps. Only time i do is with long negative and forced reps. Its mainly the burn that causes it for me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looks good so far, i'm like you... a good cardio session makes me feel so much more happier in the head knowing i have probably made inroads to the fat loss


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IO, I'm the same, the only time mine have really hurt (apart from in the gym) was when Righty abused me.

@IB, I think this has been what's up with me the last week or so. I think me and Paul got our wires crossed with regards to cardio but we sorted it the other night and I'm feeling much more up beat about things. Hopefully by next week the lard will be moving.

This isn't to say I'm back to cutting though, my metabolism is on fire and the same as last week, if I'm not eating or sleeping I'm on the sh1t-house! Progress is being made each week and I've not even got a hint of AAS in me.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

As IB said looks like everything is going well! I think the only time i've had bicep DOMS is when i've been doing cable crossovers? Go figure!

I think cardio may make an appearance in my routine at some point soon. It's either that or cut down properly before i start my masters course, we'll have to wait and see


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've really missed the cardio mate. Been feeling like a right blob last few weeks so now hopefully the addition of early morning cardio will get the chub down and my spirits up again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg15 x10,10, P16x7 Pg12xfailure (up reps)

Bent over BB row - 85kgx8,8,8,8 (up weight)

Partial dead lifts - 125kgx8,8,8,4 (up 5kg) See notes

Close grip pull downs - Pg14x8,8,8 (up weight)

Bent over DB raise - 125kgx10,10,10,10 (dropped weight see notes)

Reverse peck deck - 50kgx10,10,10, (up reps)

Seated DB shrugs - 37.5kgx8,8,8,8,8,8 (up weight)

Standing Calf raise Pg16x20,20,20,20,20 (up weight)

Cardio done circa 6am, 45mins very brisk walk as it was freezin! Got back home, had a quick power nap then had a few car parts to pick up before going to the gym.

Really enjoyed the session too. Grip went on DL's but technique is far better and strength is still good so I'm happy. With the bent over raises, I've dropped the weight as I felt I was doing more of a shrug movement so I'm sticking to that weight until I'm happy with form. On the weight front I've gone from 15st 6lb to 15st 4lb since the addition of cardio so it's clear this is what was missing.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done at about 8ish this morning. Just got 120 eggs for £10 so pretty pleased and just found my mom can get a membership card for the local costco so cheaper meat all round too! Good times!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just come back from Costco and OMG!!! Got a weeks worth of chicken and steak for £45, I felt like I was stealing the things in there were so cheap! Also (and sorry now to all prep'in) I got hold of the biggest and best CHEESECAKE I've ever seen! It must be 3in high and 15in diameter!! It's getting chopped up and used my my designated treats!!

Made a mistake when writing weight up the other day, I dropped from 15st 10lb to 15st 8lb, not 15st 6lb to 15st 4lb, god knows why I mixed it up?????

Will next be getting weighed next saturday to see how fasted cardio is effecting things.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My god it's getting cold now! 530am cardio was a very brisk 45mins walk, it had to be brisk to keep me warm. Hat and mittens are defo in order tomorrow. Last time I was this cold doing cardio was in January when I was doing MMA but was running so warmed up pretty quick.

Will be doing delts and tris at lunch time.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Was gonna ask after seeing your facebook posts over the weekend - how long do you generally leave between cardio and weights on a non-work day?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

About 7-8 hours. I keep training and eatin times the same on a weekend as on a weekday, or as close to it as possible mate. It's tough when I've been out on a weekend and not got in til about 3-4am, but a day is usually;

~530-6am Cardio

7am Meal 1 (If it's a weekend I'll prob go back to bed for an hour or 2)

930am Meal 2

~11-1130am Meal 3

~12-1230pm Train

PWO Shake

230pm Meal 4

6pm Meal 5

9pm Meal 6

It's easier on a weekend now as I train EOD.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice one - i think i'm gonna throw it in on non-leg training days to give me around 4 sessions per week now, just need to fine tune how long i need to leave it. The blub is getting the better of my head now 

The way it'd go at the moment i'd be able to get my usual 2 meals in plus 45 minutes cardio in the morning to train around 2/3 which seems to suit me quite well. Will have to see how it goes though :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

After the first few sessions are out of the way it's easy mate. It's the getting out of bed when it's still dark that's a pain lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha - thankfully i've got a treadmill at home so it'd be a case of rolling out of bed, putting some shorts on and sticking something on tv! Providing i can get some consistency to it hopefully i can condition my joints a bit for when i start my masters and i'd be out on the roads/fields. Everytime i've done outdoor cardio in the past my knees and ankles just feel ruined!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got a stationary bike but prefer to get outside and do it. This will probbaly change when I get the new season of 24 though LOL! It's strange but I find doing outdoor cardio easier now I've got my dog. People don't look at me so strange as they did when I just walking the streets on my own at circa 5 am.

Here's yesterdays session;

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated smith press 75kgx9,8 (elbow tweaked) 70kgx8,7

Seated Side laterals 12.5kgx8,8,8,8 (same)

Seated DB press 25kgx10,9,8,8 (up reps)

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kgx10,10,10 (same)

Straight bar cable press-down 60kgx8,8,8 (different machine, less pulleys)

Skull crushers 30kg (not inc bar)x8,8,8 (less weight due to elbow)

Between bench dips BW+20kg DBx10,10,10 (same)

Bit of a hit and miss session, going to have to start with MSM again as elbow is starting to hurt a little, nothing major just a slight pain but enough to cause discomfort. Strength felt a little down but haven't been geting a much sleep last few days due to starting cardio. Once body has fully adjusted I'll be fine.

Cardio done this morning, again at daft a.m. Seems strange getting up when the moon is still in the sky lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been told I'm working away in Port Talbot for a couple of days next week but it shouldn't pose too much of a problem. Going away sunday night after I've trained, monday is rest day, I'll be back for tuesday evening so can train then. Diet will be pretty much on the button as our company are pretty good and let us buy what ever we want on the expences so we always get too notch food. Cardio should be easy to do as I'll take my trainers along and tread the streets.

Just a shame it wasn't a few weeks ago as I could've got to the Port Talbot show


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been told the job away is up in the air now so might not work out as planned. Either way I'll figure out a way to get all the food and training sorted. As Mr Eastwood says in Heartbreak Ridge "Adapt and overcome!"

Also I've got a real bug for doing a show next year now, not only from friends on the boards doing it but a few from my gym are thinking of doing it next year too. Although they are wanting a UKBBF show in sept where I'm still wanting to go for the NABBA North East in May. Either way I'll be mentioning it to Paul in my next mail.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent workout above buddy hope all is well


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Dale, yeah all is good thanks mate. Hopefully strength will better better for chest and bi's session tomorrow.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weight has gone up 3lb from saturday morning, WTF?????

45mins cardio done this morning and it wasn't as cold as yesterday so a good start. Will be doing quads/hams/calfs later at gym.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

it could be a combination of things

* Youre putting on muscle

* Youre putting on fat

* Water weight due to cortisol or too much carbs

* You loaded with sodium through food without knowing

* You could need a massive dump 

Anyway, why are you weighing yourself? Mirror, tape measure and the scale to form a good picture. Not just the scale!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I just wanted to see how weight was going mate.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you training for a look or, a weight?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The look as always, I'm 15st 11lb at the min so weight is enough.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

going well mate, keep it up!! i have dodgy elbow tendons too and its a right pain!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i ditched the tape measure ages ago as it was also giving me a headfck... the tape measures a circumferance, its doesnt tell you that that measurement is made up of fat/water/muscle.

i had 19.25" arms but looked like a bloated sack of....

now i go for the mirror image.

Paul had me stop weighing myself every day as weight fluctuates so much, once a week on the same day at the same time. Its one of many ways to monitor progress but not the main one.

you're doing good bud, dont get side tracked


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers peeps, just in a fix as to what to do for the best and what will benefit me more as I'm really wanting to do the show in May. Do I;

A, keep going as I am and start prep 12 weeks out and screw what I feel like and how I look til then

OR

B, Cut all the lard off in the next couple of months to see what lies beneath and take things from there

Hmmmmmm, at least my mood has lifted from this morning, and now I've got loads of ideas flying through my head. I'd a shrinks dream LOL!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

stick to Paul's plan... (if he has given you one)

if not stick to what you are doing first, then think of where to go from there.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Everything will be going through Paul mate, I'm paying him monthly to coach me now, so whatever he says I do. I should've saved getting weighed til saturday tbh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg17x15,15,15,15 (same)

Hack Squat - Pg15x10,10,10,9 (up reps)

Leg press - 195kg PScarb styleeeeee! (up 20kg)

Lying leg curl - Pg10x10,10,10,8 (up reps)

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 32.5kgx8,8,8,8 (same)

Seated Calf Raise - 160kgx20,20,20,20,20

Legs are in absolute bits!!! I can hardly walk and driving was a joke, although fun due to rear wheel drive LOL!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahh good old hack squats. Nothing quite like doing 15's, being fcked at 10 and having IB shouting "Only 5 more you pussy!" Cnut!

Really miss doing them though, think the gym i'm looking at in Norwich for my MSc has one though


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

more like "stop bouncing out of the bottom or i'll make you do that rep again"

*bounce*

DO THE REP AGAIN!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I really need to have a training session with you mate LOL!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Legs starting to tighten up a bit today, cardio was skipped this morning but will be done after last meal.

Was diggin out clothes last night and going by those I'm bigger now than at 17st at the start of the year, so some size must have been put on.

Hopefully be speaking to Paul this weekend to see what next step of action will be.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why did you skip the cardio mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I forgot to set my alarm.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

done that one 

Sucks... or when you hit snooze but really hit 'off'


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tell me about it, thing is it's put me in a really bad mood now as I feel like I've let myself down. It's a good job the VIP's went off at 630 or I'd have been late for work. She got up, went home and then was out joggin while I was cooking my food lol!

You'll get to meet her on the 22nd mate as she's coming along to cheer you on!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

luckily my missus wakes up at 5am for work so i have to get up pretty much or face the noise and din of her getting her daughter up and ready. Bunch of early starters here!

Fantastic mate, its gonna be a great day!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a massive help when someone is up early with you, I've just put the VIP in touch with OoOGazOoO as she's wanting to look like Shakira, and she's well dedicated too and supports me massively. And most of all puts up with my moods and bithcing about my love handles lol

Looking forward to it as it's the week before my bday


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good news has come tonight as I've managed to get someone to cover sunday so me and the VIP are off to the finals on sunday where I'll be meeting up with Paul for a chat.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up late again this morning but cardio was done this time. Will be training chest and bi's later.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't forget to call IB a pr**k from me 

Does the VIP have an interest in BB'ing then or are you trying to get her to catch the bug?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll tell him as soon as I see him for you mate, he won't be able to get me with a laptop on his knee hahaha.

The VIP used to be into training big time and is now just getting back in it. She's waiting for a plan to come back from OoOGazOoO and she's gaggin to get back to the gym and her abs back.

She's never been to a show but wants to go to see what I'm always on about and is very very supportive, even when my dummy is out. She's fantastic, not a bad looker either  I've got a feeling that when she see's the figure class she might want a go.

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 90kgx10,10,10 (same)

Smith Incline press 75kg x8,8, 80kg x 4, 40kg x failure (less weight and reps)

Flat DB press 35kg x 8,8,8,8 (same)

Dips - BW x 8,8,8 (same)

Seated incline DB curl 20kg x 8,8,8 (up weight)

Standing BB curl - 35kgx10,10,10 (up reps)

30's - with 30kg on cable (same)

Really not sure what to say about the chest???? Every other body part is making decent progress apart from this. I just seem to have no strength to it? I'm still working it hard and it feels great right now, but just lacking strength. I'll have a word with Paul about it.

Will be training tomorrow as I'll be at the finals sunday so won't be back at the gym til tuesday to restore the usual training order.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep hold of her then, else i'll be on my way to take her off your hands  I'd love to find someone as like minded as myself with a real passion for training or something similar. For want or worse the only passion my peers seem to have is getting ****ed! Perhaps i'm old beyond my time :laugh:

Maybe your tri's need some work in particular? I know that since i started blasting mine with functional stuff to help my bench along it's gone from strength to strength. Worth a look at if nothing else.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I intend to mate, she really is perfect. In the 6 months we've been meeting up I can't find a fault. Even all her mates are sound too (plus they all work in gyms). But I'll defo give you first refusal on her LOL!

As for the tri's, I think you might have a point there mate. My elbow is holding me back on those atm though.

Onto today, got up early and did a bit of a half assed session at the gym, not felt well since yesterday afternoon and felt rough today. Sooooo glad I drove last night. Thought I'd get weighed to see what the results of a full week's added cardio did. The result was a 6lb gain, so I'm now sitting dead on 16st. This didn't have the usual spitting of the dummy out reaction though, instead I just had to chuckle about it

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg15 x10,10, P16x8 Pg12xfailure (up reps)

Bent over BB row - 85kgx10,10,10,9 (up reps)

Partial dead lifts - 125kgx8,8,8,8 (up reps)

Close grip pull downs - Pg14x8,8,8 (same)

Bent over DB raise - 12.5kgx10,10,10,10 (same)

Reverse peck deck - 50kgx10,10,10, (same)

Seated DB shrugs - 37.5kgx10,10,10,10,10,10 (up weight)

Standing Calf raise Pg16x20,20,20,20,20 (same)

Can't wait to see Paul tomorrow and see what he says


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe throw a few weeks of fst 7 based training in for chest just to shock things then mate then go back to the heavier stuff. Thank god for facebook mobile been struggling to get on here. Have a good time at the show i'm sure you'll hit the gym really motivated mon. When are you planning to start a blast mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If you want to compete you need to add muscle, so the weight is bound to be going up.

Have to focus on the long term aim rather than whether you look good in a particular top one night.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dale, I'll have to see what Paul says tomorrow. I'm really motivated to fair, just felt rough a little today. I'm not training til tuesday now though. As for facebook mobile, I think I'm addicted to lol! On the AAS, I've not even thought about my next cycle mate. I've got a few weeks of cyp upstairs but have resisted using it. Might wait til next year but we'll see.

@Chris, I'm managing to handle it ok mate. This morning I just had to chuckle, my body seems to work the oppsite to everyone else.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Went to tha finals yesterday and had a top day out. The VIP was jumping out of her seat cheering, she actually has the quote of the day with "God damn! I fooking love muscles!" She's all fired up about seeing IB on stage as she gets to cheer for someone up there LOL!!!

Met up with Paul right at the end of the show and he's completely put my mind at ease. Told me not to worry and let him handle it. My pre-comp prep is starting mid January and I'm well excited about it. Rest day today and back into the gym tomorrow.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Has paul mentioned whether you will do a final blast then mate before your prep starts to add size?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

He did mate, he mentioned that we'll be doing a quick blast sometime before xmas I think. He's going to mail me this sometime this week with a few changes.

Last night and this morning my mind set has done a total 180! After Paul's words I really couldn't care less about the scales or how I look for the time being (good job as this beard makes me look like the yorkshire ripper!). Also seeing all they people on stage has just moved my focus to the goal in the distance.

Spent most of last night buying food for the VIP and helping get her head around her training and deit plan (Once again massive thanks OoOGazOoO, you're a star mate!) she went home cooked all her food and was up at the crack of dawn and doing cardio too. I'm well proud of her!

Cardio was a bit of a pain this morning as I think I might have broke my little toe last night kicking it up on a door. So I've got a nice little limp in my step. Will be training Delts and Tri's at lunch too.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like shes caught the bug before shes set foot in the gym! Good to hear.

I'm guessing she knows about your usage - presumably quite level headed about it if so?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah she's mad for it mate, I'll pop some pics up of her progress in a few weeks.

As for AAS, we've been seeing each other for about 6 months and I told her about my use from the begining, had to really as my ex made out to everyone around my way that I was dealing them, and the VIP knows the ex's brother. She was a bit funny about it at first but this is due to one of her ex's being a bit silly on them Now I know I've not been the most sensible chap on them but I took time to explain things to her and let her know I don't just do them blindly without doing some research first. So she's fine with it now. She's also wanting to see how horny I get on test LOL!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

RACK said:


> She's also wanting to see how horny I get on test LOL!


Throw in some Proviron and an ED med and she'll be eating those words (and other things) for months to come :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Funny you should mention that mate, I was going to run 25mg of Prov ed the next few weeks but have decided to leave it for now. Zinc seems to be doing the trick ok


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated smith press 70kgx10,9,8,8

Seated Side laterals 12.5kgx10,10,10,10 (up reps)

Seated DB press 25kgx10,9,8,8 (same)

Standing front raise with a straight bar 22.5kgx8,8,8 (up weight)

Straight bar cable press-down 50kgx10,8,8 (different machine)

Skull crushers 30kg (not inc bar)x10,9,8 (up reps)

Between bench dips BW+22.5kg DBx8,8,8 (up weight)

Well pleased with the session, dropped weight down on smith as my form on 75kg was sloppy and my elbow always hurt. This time the reps were far better and no pain at all. Some progress made so I'm all smiles.

Also emailed NABBA earlier to see if they can confirm if I'm eligable to compete in the May15th show as I'm sure I read the other day that it's an invite jobby?????


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Up at the crack of dawn today (lucky Dawn haha!) 45mins cardio done and dusted. Rest day from weights.

Had an email back from NABBA too and it looks like I'm defo good to do the show, so May 15th is when I'll be getting my trunks on!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

marked in the calender bud


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, would be great to see you there. I'm buzzing about it already it's like I finally have a goal! Nothing else is in my head, not the fancy dress pary I'm growing this silly bread for, not my 18-30 bday weekender, not even Christmas! All I keep thinking about is May 15th!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

let me know hotels, my missus and dad want to come up too to support you mate.

My dad's been asking about when you're competing so this will make him happy.

It will be my turn to sit in the crowd munching on peanut M&M's


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I only had 2 M&M's and they were red one's cos Forddee pointed out they have no fat hahaha!!

I'll do some diggin about mate and find some good hotels for you. Will be good to meet up with your Dad again as he's a top chap, and will be good to meet your Mrs too.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Went round to the VIP's last night and gave her a hand preppin her food for today. She's absolutely addicted, she's got DOMS this morning and was chuckling over text while doing cardio this morning.

I did the track of pressing "stop" instead of "sleep" again but still got the cardio in and got to work on time. I think I might be coming down with a cold but hopefully I can fend it off. Not looking forward to legs later, but I'll be fine once I'm there.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had to cut session short today as I felt soooooo ill it's unreal. As much as I usually like a sick feeling in the gym it wasn't from intensity today.

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg17x15,15,15,15 (same)

Hack Squat - Pg16x8,8,8,8 (up weight)

Leg press - 195kg PScarb styleeeeee! (up same)

Lying leg curl - Pg10x10,10,10,10 (up reps)

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 32.5kgx8,8 (stopped here)

Might have to have a couple of days off to see if I feel any better as I'm absolutely shatted too.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm feeling the same mate, gonna get a few early nights I think and hopefully be right to train again on Sat.

Good news about the show


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, yeah really excited about doing and not gonna let people down 

Feeling really lathargic and just sh1t in general. Going to get an early one tonight and tomorrow and hopefully will be fine on saturday to do chest/bi's if not I'll wait til monday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Skipped morning cardio as I feel like sh1t. Defo going to put a few more cals in today and rest up to see if I can make it to the gym tomorrow. I seem to be aching everywhere.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had the afternoon off work yesterday and spent most of the day and night in bed. Feeling a bit better today and managed the usual chest and bi's session in the gym, albeit with a few less KG's on the bars. Got some good pumps though so not complaining.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not trained at all the last few days as I've been struck down with man flu, cardio is still going though. Paul has also adjusted diet which should help shed some blubber. Clen has also been added. I'm going to take the rest of the week off lifting and start back monday probably. On the comp front I've got a lad from my gym wo I used to do MMA with wanting to do the same show so should be even more motivation for me.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know the feeling mate. Went to the Hercules show on sunday, felt all inspired for mondays workout, only to spend the early hours of monday morning vomitting quite violently!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooooo, you win that one mate. I didn't get the vomiting luckily, although have been stuggling to force food down me.

Dropped back to 15st 12lb this morning so it's clear that the adjustment Paul made has shedded some excess water. Cardio is still going but not starting back liftin til next week as still not 100%.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Your the same as me mate as soon as i watch the carbs i dr4op 6-9lbs in fluid within a week.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's been freaky mate, not that I'm complaining lol

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 95kgx10,10,10

Smith Incline press 60kg x8,8, 70kg x 4, 40kg x failure

Flat DB press 27.5kg x 8,8,8,8

Dips - BW x 8,8,8

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,9,8

Standing BB curl - 30kgx8,8,8

Decided to take a different approach the next few weeks. Training structure will be the same, but instead of me chasing numbers, risking my elbow and getting the face on, I'm dropping a few kg's off the bar and going for slow reps with 100% form. Worked an absolute treat on chest and bi's today and felt fantastic!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You back on track from recent illness then mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought I was mate, but yesterday I felt well rough again, manged to eat this time though and made sure I got the cals up by having my 2 treat meals. Feel a lot better this morning and am looking forward to gym at lunch. Due to overlaying I'll be doing cardio after my last meal later on tonight.

Also, I wasn't going to make this public knowledge but might as well. I've started a 4 week cycle. This is 50mg Dbol ED and 1ml OneRip EOD.

On different fronts it's a good job I've stopped drinking as I'm mega skint this month and I only got paid last week!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg15 x10,10, P16x8 Pg12xfailure

Bent over BB row - 80kgx8,8,8,8

Partial dead lifts - 120kgx8,8,8,8

Close grip pull downs - Pg14x8,8,8

Bent over DB raise - 10kgx8,8,8,8

Reverse peck deck - 45kgx10,10,10,

Seated DB shrugs - 32.5kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf raise Pg12 (pause at peak)x20,20,20 (had to cut short see below)

Still not 100% over being ill, as my recovery time is pants. Not good for someone with over 7L lung capacity! Managed to get through the session though although have managed to pull something in my lower back on the left hand side, it kinda feels like a joint wants to crack, if that makes sense?

Dbol must be kicking in as I'm reading to bite someone's face off and I had to cut calves short due to insane pumps in them. First time I've ever used Dbol so will be monitoring sides carefully. Also face is very bloated but this is no doubt due to my Chinese treat meal last night with all the sodium in it. Note to self, no more chinese food!!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done this morning and back is still as bad. Might have to get the gf to do some deep tisue massage on it later. Got some nice DOMS too.

On the AAS front, my doubts over the gear are slowly fadin as last night I was horny and angry as hell! Oh I've missed that feelin LOL!

Shoulders and tris at lunch time. The MSM is working wonders on my elbow too.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated press 60kgx10,9,9,9

Seated Side laterals 10kgx10,10,10,10

Seated DB press 25kgx10,10,9,8

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kgx8,8,8

Straight bar cable press-down 55kgx8,8,8

Skull crushers 30kg (not inc bar)x10,9,8

Between bench dips Bwx12,12,12

Recent drop in strength has got to be a combination of still not fully recovered from being ill last week and drop in cals/carbs. Pumps were crazy yet again, slightly below being uncomfortable.

Back is still giving me pain too. Going to have to let the gf loose on it later.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had the gf go to town on my back last night and it seems to have eased a little this morning. No weights today as I'm having 3 hours of work done on my sleeve. It's ok though as I trained delts yesterday as I knew today wouldn't be possible.

Woke up at 530 and it was throwing it down so cardio will be done later on after my last meal, either walking or stationary bike. I didn't get the bike out this morning as it's covered in all manor of things in the utility room and I'd have woke the whole street up effin and jeffin at it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

umbrellas are a great invention!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> umbrellas are a great invention!


Fcuk that, id rather get soaked than be seen in public with an umbrella :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What CW said haha! Although will be a totally different story once prep starts. I remember when I was doing MMA, I'd run in the ran in jan and feb and even walked to Muay Thai a couple of time in the snow cos couldn't move the car off the street.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had more of my tattoo done yesterday and 3 hours flew by as I was watching Transformers2 while having it done on a giant tv with cinema sound. I was having to restrain myself from jumping and cheering when Prime was kicking ass! Oh and I'm not usually a lover of Megan Fox but GOD DAMN!!!!!! And the blonde Decepticon is just as tastey!

Mood is defo swinging big time and so is temper. Think being this big isn't doing my BDD any good as I'm stayin away from mirrors again for the mo. Back is still sore too so hope it doesn't affect legs at lunch time. Cardio done this morning and man it was cold! A new beanie hat is certainly needed!!

Weight this morning was 229lbs.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg14x15,15,15,15

Hack Squat - Pg12x8,8,8,8

Leg press - 205kg PScarb styleeeeee!

Lying leg curl - Pg8x8,8,8,8

Stiff leg deads - with DB - skipped (see below)

Seated calf raise - 120kgx20,20,20,20,20

Dropped weights on legs as per all other body parts and gone for slower reps and better form and felt everything a lot more! Weight was up on leg press though.

Seen as back is still sore I skipped SLDL's.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

right, about time I put some pics up of just how Bulky I am at the min, not proud of the look at all and really can't wait to prep!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Angry and horny you show off im all sad and weepy! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## jamolfc23 (Oct 20, 2009)

nice journal mate,decided am going to be doing 1 myself starting monday good way of keeping on top of everything liking it,keep up the hard work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dale, I'm hoping the horn comes in a lot more soon, as I'd rather slap the gf than give her some slap and tickle lol

@jamolfc, thanks mate, I'll pop in your journal when it's up and running.

Cardio done this morning and feel pretty awake to say I didn't have much sleep. Went to a fireworks diplay last night with the gf (cue random pic)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Train chest and bi's saturday and I'm getting some serious pumps now, so much so that it was getting very painful so had to take a little while longer between sets. Back/rear delts/calves today but think I might skip deads this week to make sure back is ok as it's still a little tender.

Went to a fancy dress party on saturday and the beard helped with the outfit big time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg16 x10,12, P18x6 Pg14xfailure

Bent over BB row - 90kgx8,8,8,8

Partial dead lifts - Skipped

Close grip pull downs - Pg15x8,8,8

Bent over DB raise - 10kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 55kgx10,10,10,

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Session was fantastic, strength was well back up and so was intensity and I was grunting galore! LOVED IT!! Got a call from work so had to skip calves but will be doing them wednesday. Also left DL's as back is still a touch tender. Such a turn round from last week.

Also from here on in I won't be posting about any form of "supplementation", a boss at work walked passed today and said "you've got big quick, what ya taking" in a half serious/joking way. He's into training so will prob have guessed, but when I replied "nothing mate, just rice and chicken" he laughed and replied with "yeah right".

Work do have access to every site I go on so from now I won't be posting things about usage.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the outfit mate Mr T is a legend (i have a very dodgy Mr T Tattoo on my calf!) Glad the things are going well now youve started your "rice and chicken".


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks buddy, got some good reactions from the outfit. The rice and chicken has really kicked in this week.

Overlaid this morning even though I set my alarm for 15mins earlier than usual to help me come round. Once again I pressed stop instead of snooze. Anyway cardio was still done as usual thanks to good ol' Murphy bounding on the bed to drag my fat ass round the streets.

Day off today and I'm happy to see the bloat from sundays treat meal has subsided


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done this morning, although didn't get to sleep while late due to chatting with the VIP and was having bad nightmares too. Good job my dog is a strong little beast to help drag me the first few 100 meters of cardio.

Got delts and tris later and will be doing claves too as I had to mis them last session.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated press 60kgx12, 70kgx10, 80kgx6, 60kgxfailure

Seated Side laterals 10kgx10,10,10,10

Seated DB press 25kgx12,10,10,10

Standing front raise with a straight bar 20kgx10,10,10

Straight bar cable press-down 50kgx10,10,10,10

Skull crushers 25kg (not inc bar)x10,10,10

Between bench dips BW+20kgx10,10,10

Trainer partner turned up for the first time in 2 months! I was pleasently shocked but it made for a far better session. More intense, form was perfect and I'm pumped to high heaven!

Dropped weight on skulls and elbow was fine even with very slow form.

Funniest thing was last time my partner was there he was 16 and half stone and I was 15st, now we've swapped places haha!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Really struggling to wake up the last week or so and I'm constantly tired, prob due to growing?????? Cardio done this morning although was only 30mins as I was nigh on sleep walking!

Got my works medical today, this should be fun. No doubt I'll be told my BMI is too high, my BF% is too high, I'm not as fit as I was and I eat too much red meat. They never seem to say "well done for not smoking and hardly drinking" do they.......


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had my works medical and here's the results

Height 177cm

Weight 105kg

BF% 16.7% (I think it's higher than that though)

BP 110/76

RHR 80bpm

Predicted VO2 Max 51.7

FVC 7.23 litres

Peak Flow 775l/min

Cholesterol 3.49

HDL 0.39

LDL 2.83

Triglcerides 0.6


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done this morning and thought I'd swap the route, went back to the mahoosive hill and the back and calf pumps were viscious!!! Might be due to not having much water yesterday???

Body shape seems to be changin daily, my shoulders look a lot wider from 2 weeks ago, yes there's some obvious bloat but hey sh1t happens. My head is pretty straight again so not worried and it's only a few weeks til prep starts so gotta make the most of things.

Everyone at work keeps commenting how big I seem to have got and the old "I'm just eating more carbs and lifting heavier weights" line is keeping them at bay.

Looking forward to legs later as I can introduce my training partner to Leg Press PSCARB style. I wanna see him vomit LOL!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg14x15,15,15,15

Hack Squat - Pg14x8,8,8,8

Leg press - 195kg PScarb styleeeeee!

Lying leg curl - Pg10x8,8,8,8

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 32.5kgx8,8,8,8

Seated calf raise - 120kgx20,20,20,20,20

THE FUNNIEST LEG SESSION EVER!!! My cousin, who is also my regular(ish) training partner has started back this week after a bout of illness and silly shifts at work. This was his first leg session in 2 months. Warmed up fine, hack squat fine, then we got the Leg Press PSCARB style. I went first so he kinda knew what to expect, I dropped 10kg from last week and made sure form was spot on the money. I got out gasping, and walking like James Cann after Cathy Bates has found him walking about and my cousin laughed. About 2 minutes later he was on rep 45 and looked like this










I was in absolute stiches! I was counting down the 10seconds between sets while chuckling and forgetting about the pain in my legs while he was struggling. He eventually finished a few reps short, fell out of the leg press and just muttered "I feel like I've been abused!"

How I did hams and calves after I'll never know as I couldn't stop laughing at his face. The only thing that topped it was seeing him walk, or trying to walk down the stairs after!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to love those pscarb style leg press they never get any easier either!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Too right mate. I get to the 4th set and really just want to get off, but know I have to dig in!

Not been around last few days as I've been mega busy. Went out saturday night but the less said about that the better, was one of the waking up moments and saying "WTF!"

Trained chest and bi's sunday and felt great, still have DOMS in them now.

Head's all over at the min due to not sleeping much, cardio will have to be done tonight as I forgot to set my alarm last night.

Weight this morning is 16st 9lb.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg16 x10,10, P18x8 Pg14xfailure

Bent over BB row - 90kgx8,8,8,8

Partial dead lifts - 130kgx8,8,8 (left last set see below)

Close grip pull downs - Pg15x8,8,8

Bent over DB raise - 12.5kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 55kgx10,10,10,

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf Raises - P14x10,10,10,10,10

Seemed to have a lot more focus in the gym again today, and reps/form were far more diliberate, if that's the right word to use. Dead's have been re-intorduced although left the 4th set out as didn't want to over do it. Managed to add a little more weight on though so pretty happy.

One worrying thing that seems to be getting worse though is my loss of appetite, I'm having to force food down. I'm still supprised though at the weight gain even though I'm not eating a massive amount.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done last night, about 2 hours after last meal.

Think my appetite issues are down to a stomach bug, woke this morning feeling very very sick.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgot to mention, took a few measurements the other day.

Calves 17in

Thighs 27in

Arms 16in

Arms need some serious work but my saving grace is that they're pretty short.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done again last night and finally got a morning session in today. Had a proper mardy night last night, was in a foul mood and to top it off I dropped my phone in the dog's water dish! Cue a huge mushroom cloud over my head! Managed to dry it out on the rad all night and it works fine this morning so got a smile back on my face.

Still not much appetite though but hoping this returns next weeks.

Delts and Tri's later so looking forward to that!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Stick with it mate we all have bad nights/days it'll pass! Training still looks good though fella


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, to be honest I was acting like a baby but the dummy is back in now. Training is going great at the min too, loving it!

Just counting down the days to starting prep now


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated press 60kgx12, 90kgx8, 90kgx6, 80kgx8

Seated Side laterals 15kgx8,8,8, 12.5kgx8

Seated DB press 25kgx12, 27.5kgx8,8,6

Standing front raise with plate 25kgx8,8,8

Straight bar cable press-down 50kgx10,10,10,10

Skull crushers 30kg (not inc bar)x8,8,8,8

Between bench dips BW+20kgx10,10,10

Strength seemed to jump today and I'm pretty pleased with it. Totally wiped out after the session and really don't feel like being back at work but hey, it's gotta be done. Seem to be gaining pretty well as stretch marks on my shoulders are coming along, don't have them anywhere else so happy.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Had quick look through your journal mate, looking good, you have a good frame to work on.. Im in the same boat mate, competing in the welsh NABBA may next year ive had loads of good advice an guidance in my journal off the guys on yer....

stay focused big fella


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Jay, thanks for popping in mate and for the comments.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had the worst night sleep ever last night. Didn't drop off til about 4ish, alarm didn't wake me either so have had a rush on getting to work too. Soooo glad I prepped food last night.

Bloat seems to be coming down nicely which I'm pleased about but stomach is still all over, hoping this goes next week as I'm looking at my meals and just not wanting them.

Got some nice DOMS in delts and tri's so am pleased with yesterday's session. Can't wait for legs tomorrow, is it wrong I now look forward to leg training and the sickness inducing exercise that is Leg Press PSCARB style????


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey mate, sorry i've not been in in a while. After spending most of the day at work at a computer the last thing i want to do is **** about online when i'm at home! LOL.

Everything going alright? Heckle IB for me some on sunday please


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries buddy, I'm not on as much as I used to be as things are hectic at work and for the same reason you say above, last thing I want to do when I get home is get the laptop out. Even porn has took a back seat!

Did legs on saturday and was the same as last week's session although was around 930am, found it pretty tough doing weights at that time of the morning.

Quads/Hams and calf's:

Leg extensions - Pg14x15,15,15,15

Hack Squat - Pg14x8,8,8,8

Leg press - 195kg PScarb styleeeeee!

Lying leg curl - Pg10x8,8,8,8

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 32.5kgx8,8,8,8

Seated calf raise - 120kgx20,20,20,20,20

Yesterday went to watch IB at the finals and the standard of the class was very high, top marks to him for getting 6th place. Seeing the standards on stage has made me realise that I can not afford even 1 slip up next year during prep!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weight this morning is 16st 10lb


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 80kgx10,10,10

Smith Incline press 60kg x10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 40kg x failure

Flat DB press 25kg x 10,10,10,10

Dips - BW x 6,5,5

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,9,8

Standing EZ curl - 40kgx8,8,8

30's on cable - 25kg

Enjoyed this session sooooo much. I think dropping the weight down on the pec deck has done me the world of good. I'm still able to pre-exhaust the chest but not so much as that it effects my benching (and dummy spitting!). The flat DB's were a tad light but I kept the for slow and perfect and good pumps were had. Dips were pathetic but I seriously has nothing left.

Bi's are well and truely gone too, just got a numb feeling (is that a contradiction???) in them so again happy.

Have bloated up from yesterday but that's no doubt due to the pizza, should have gone be wednesday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another night of broken/no sleep. This is affecting my moods big time. Everything seems to have got on top of me, the way I look, the training, the eating, the lack of sex drive, even my gf's support is winding me up, how stupid is that!!! Got to get things together quick and man the fook up. Hopefully the weekend break will do me good, then monday sees PCT begin (please don't ask any questions on this though as I'm keep AAS posts to the very minimum).

I'm finding it strange at the min having a temper this vial as usualy I just have the odd snap and I'm fine, this seems to have been here about 10 days now.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks again for making the journey down

you're a sound guy and someone i can honestly call a good friend, say thank you for the whoop whoops from lucy too 

You know my number, any questions etc while prepping/training just give me a call.

Paul will have you in great shape so no bouncing off the walls 

Take it easy buddy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No probs at all mate. Was good to come and cheer you on again. You know you'll be getting text after text from me come prep time lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Managed about 3 hours sleep again last night, mood wasn't good at 4am. It was even worse when I went down to see my dog had eaten the living room carpet. Temper is off the hook and I've even come to work early so I can knock off at 2, get to the gym do back, traps, rear delts and calves then do cardio and see if I can sleep when I get home after.

I'm going to try and get tomorrow off work so I can get all my stuff together for the bday weekender as I want to train friday morning before setting off.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Bloody dogs can be a pain in the **** sometimes.

The amount of times I've come down stairs in a rush for work only to have to clean dog **** up


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thing is mate, I was on about putting a new carpet in the front room as he's "stopped his chewing phase" talk about ironic lol


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Ha Ha better hold on for a bit then.

How old is he and what breed?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

He's coming up to 11months old. Was supposed to be a staff but he looks more pit to me. I look more staff than he does. It's prob cos he's going through a growing phase at the min, he's really starting to fill out. Think there's a pic of him a few pages back


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a staff and also a staff/pit cross and the pit/cross was a nightmare for chewing. He would chew the carpet,phone wires,remotes,slippers, trainers you name it he chewed but thankfully those days are behind me now.

Will have a look for your dog pic now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trained yesterday afternoon and also this morning as I'll not be able to do it over the weekend while away. Hoping to be back in time to do legs sunday but we'll see. Pulled my back a little on DL's again so might just have to drop down a lot of weight on this but will see how next weeks goes. Here's the workouts;

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg17 x8,8, P19x6 Pg14xfailure

Bent over BB row - 90kgx8,8,8,8

Partial dead lifts - 140kgx5 (had to leave it there)

Close grip pull downs - Pg15x8,8,8

Bent over DB raise - 12.5kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 55kgx10,10,10,

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf Raises - P14x10,10,10,10,10

Shoulders/Triceps:

Seated press 60kgx12, 80kgx8, 90kgx6, 40kgxfailure

Seated Side laterals 15kgx8,8,8, 12.5kgx8

Seated DB press 25kgx12, 27.5kgx8,8,6

Standing front raise with plate 25kgx8,8,8

Straight bar cable press-down 50kgx10,10,10,10

Skull crushers 30kg (not inc bar)x8,8,8,8

Between bench dips BW+20kgx10,10,10

Also took this pic while in the gym to show how I'm coming along. Arms still need work but delts are doing ok. Weight this morning 16st 11lb so 3lb to go before the 17st barrier drops.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you're massive Rack - i see another fab Paul transformation occurring :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Jem  and thanks for popping in. I'm wondering what weight I'll be when I start cutting, I thought I'd hit 17st by the end of the month but we'll see. I'm well "cuddley" at the mo but hey, it's Christmas time lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Thanks for the comments Jem  and thanks for popping in. I'm wondering what weight I'll be when I start cutting, I thought I'd hit 17st by the end of the month but we'll see. I'm well "cuddley" at the mo but hey, it's Christmas time lol.


:laugh: No problem, it just popped up ! aye pmsl I have already been told to make the most of christmas   I think we should just go for it ! I have no idea about weights or anything ...clueless - just know it's a phenomenal amount of work :cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

"it just popped up" that line has got me in soooo mch trouble lol.

Paul said the same thing to me about xmas so I'll end up looking like I should be on King Henry's table with an apple stuffed in my mouth!

We start prepping about the same time don't we? End of Jan? Will be good to see how we both get on.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be on the sidelines eating peanut M&M's as you both go through the protein n veg days 

*Chuckle*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha loving your work Rack, however, it just makes the dieting even harder ! We cannot win :confused1:

I start 31st Jan - you're a couple of weeks earlier I think ?

IB : Evil but deserved it after this year's performance ! :thumbup1:

I am missing a trick here though - I dont even eat M&M's now ....*rushes off to get £4 tin Quality St from Sainsbury's* :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm the other way around. I hate eating and growing (used to be a very big fatty you see) so much prefer dieting and seeing the results. And yep I start on the 23rd, so you can tease me for a week before you start lol.

IB, you're a callus soul HAHA!

Won't be updating over the weekend as I'm away, so will catch y'all in a few days.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back from the weekend and my god I have had my rough moments. No stories like from the days of "ye olde RACK" I've done nothing but live on alcohol and burger king and the odd few chips. Sitting down now with the VIP for a sunday lunch to top the weekend off. Need to get some rest in for leg day tomorrow.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Back from the weekend and my god I have had my rough moments. No stories like from the days of "ye olde RACK" I've done nothing but live on alcohol and burger king and the odd few chips. Sitting down now with the VIP for a sunday lunch to top the weekend off. Need to get some rest in for leg day tomorrow.


  Nice one, glad you enjoyed it - now back to business !

Must be the season - I was slightly inebriated last night....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a good few reasons I stopped drinkin Jem, and feeling like I do now is one of them lol

Well the 17st barrier has been smashed. Due to the heavy weekend of doing nothing but eating and drinking crap I've swelled to 17st 6lb!! A very watery, tired and unfit 17st 6lb. Less than 8 weeks left now to prep so over the next 2 months I'll be getting everything together to hit the ground running when it starts. Can wait to be eating clean again as my stomach is killing due to all the rubbish.

Legs today and god only knows how that session will go.

I shall report later,

A very dead, very bloated, very tired RACK


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its you're birthday weekend so feel no guilt lol.

Just get things back on track to lose the water before you bounce off the walls


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No guilt mate, I enjoyed every minute of it. Well apart from being very very ill for the best part of saturday.

Had 4L of water yesterday and only 2 pee's!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha ha, reminds me after my show... i didnt pee for over a day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Biggest factor I've found mate is that now I've actually "bulked" and put on a lot of weight, I'm constantly knackered. As we said the other day after your show, when fighting nothiong would seem like hard work. Now just walking up the stairs, gets me reaching for clen haha. God knows how you felt at the start of the year??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

like sh1t lol.... homer simpson


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FPMSL!!! Help me Jebus!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Legs are dead, strength wasn't the best as the weekend took more toll than I thought. Session was;

Leg ext - 2 warm-up sets, 3 working sets

Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg Press PSCARB style (FOOOOOOOOK that hurt today!)

Leg Curls - 4 sets

Straight Leg DL's with DB's 4 sets

Seated Calf Raise 5x20 reps

I'm now gonna sit down and keep drinking a shed load of water


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing to really up date today. I'm going to be on a combi-lift refresher today so will be nice and cold outside!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another night of broken sleep and silly dreams. I kept waking up wet through with sweat. It was like I was on DNP......

Gotta pick my cardio back up too, have let it slack the last week and a bit so need to get right back on it.

Chest and bi's later although due to it turning cold my elbow has a little ache/cramp in it, shouldn't affect performance though.

Also been doing a little posing practice as of late, and not the kind I usualy do on a night out. My left shoulder always sits slightly higher than my right (from years of carrying a ruck sack on one shoulder thinking I was cool), so really looking to keep them flat. After only a few mins of keeping everything tight and trying to fid how best to stand I was starting to feel drained, hats off to those who have done it as I never realised just how much effort it takes. I'm glad I've started touching on it now as the more practice I get the better I'll be!

Been trying to pick out posing music for my show, got 3 in mind at the min;

Prodigy - Omen

Prodigy - Warriors Dance

Sub Focus - Rock It

The last one is a little out there but it starts off pretty slow and I think could work well. With all the tunes they have really solid beats and I keep going through where to hit poses and how the transition them. Not the safest way to drive though lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's

Pec deck 85kgx8,8,8

Smith Incline press 70kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 40kg x failure

Flat DB press 27.5kg x 10,10,10,10

Dips - BW x 6,5,5

Seated incline DB curl 17.5kg x 10,9,8

Standing EZ curl - 40kgx8,8,8

30's on cable - 30kg

Well pleased with the session, got a lot of comments about looking "massive" in the gym too, this pleased me!!! Elbows were aching on the dips but not bad enough to give in after the first set.

Feeling a little drained now but got an easy afternoon at work. As soon as I get home I'll be walking the beast know as Murphy, I'm sure he's been in my "special draw" as he's filling out more than me!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Good session mate seems your on track and there are much less dummy spitting antics these days!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Chest and Bi's
> 
> Pec deck 85kgx8,8,8
> 
> ...


OMG -I too have a special draw....it does not make you fat though


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Jem said:


> OMG -I too have a special draw....it does not make you fat though


Are the contents of your special draw battery powered? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Dale, there's a pic on pg17 although you've prob seen it on my facebook.

As for the special draw!!! My god nearly had a crisis moment on sunday. The VIP had came round to see me after my weekender, my bro and his wife came round too. We're all sat having a sunday lunch when my bro say's

" I was looking for a phone charger in that box at the side of your bed, and I thought I found one but that was no fooking charger!"

I knew exactly what he'd found, but I had to play dumb and just say

"I've not been in there for ages mate, really haven't got a clue what you're talking about????"

He then came out with the most stupid thing I've ever heard him say

"It was that cock ring you've got with the little vibrator on top and a rabbit!"

Now my VIP knows we've not been "special shopping" yet and she just looked at me.

I had to say "I thought I'd thrown them out, and no wonder I didn't know about them, they've not been used in over a year!"

This is partly true as I thought I had binned them, but as soon as my bro mentioned the box it all came flooding back!

To be fair the VIP just laughed but my bro is gonna get a slap round the chops when I next see him!!

Plus it's gonna cost me a fortune at pulse&cocktails now hahaha!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL ....yes that kind of draw ! Great cardio workout for 2

Your brother is a serious sh!t stirrer - he sounds like great fun. Bet his wife was stamping on his foot under the table.

Hope the VIP has a good sense of humour - I would have ripped the p!ss forevermore ...you will never, ever live that one down btw - she is going to remind you of that until hell freezes over ...and now she knows where to get all the gossip from too

Funny !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know he's embarrassed about it as he's not mentioned it since.

The VIP is sound about it, I said I was going to flog them on ebay as they'd be worth more now they're used


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> I know he's embarrassed about it as he's not mentioned it since.
> 
> The VIP is sound about it, I said I was going to flog them on ebay as they'd be worth more now they're used


  how could he be embarrassed now though - that was not an accident - you dont just spill details like that :laugh:

Eeeewwww :ban: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seriously for a laugh I typed in "dirty underwear" and they sell for a lot more than new ones...... There's some seriously messed up people out there.....

Woke up earlier with a mahoosive shock, brown all over the bed! After the initial split second WTF!!! I remember the VIP had a spray tan. Morning Cardio was done, and was far better than walking the dog, although he wasn't too impressed when I told him to get out. I didn't want to warp his fragile little mind lol!

There must have been a draft or something last night as I have a very stiff upper left side of my back, not good as it's getting trained at lunch. Hopefully it'll loosen off.

On another note, just booked Tiesto tickets for when he's in Sheffield! I'm well excited!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

See how I can turn a serious training journal into the Diary of Adrian Mole ? I have this affect ....not good ! but still pmsl at the brown in the bed - did you check her to see if she was streaky ? Hope she has not gone to work one half white, the other brown ?

What you training today then?

You planning on going to the Brum meet ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

She's got her own beauty business and the tan was done by her new junior. To be fair the new machine she has to do the spray tans is a right piece of kit. She keeps asking me to have one done but I'll stick to sunbeds and prob a little MT2.

I'm doing Back/Rear Delts/Traps/Calves today, but deadlifts have been hurting a lot lately so might have to drop them, but will speak to Paul.

I've not seen the Brum thread but I'll have a look now and see when it is and if I can make it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back/Rear delts and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - Pg16 x8,8, P19x4 Pg14xfailure

Bent over BB row - 90kgx8,8,8,8

Partial dead lifts - 120kgx8,8,8 (had to leave it there)

Close grip pull downs - Pg14x10,10,10

Bent over DB raise - 12.5kgx10,10,10,10

Reverse peck deck - 55kgx10,10,10,

Seated DB shrugs - 35kgx10,10,10,10,10,10

Standing Calf Raises - P14x10,10,10,10,10

Ok session but ended in a fit of rage at my brother and vip. Turns out I now have 2 lots of Tiesto tickets and I'm going to have to front a good few £100 out to get it sorted. Not sure if the VIP is talking now and to be honest not too fussed! Looks like I picked the wrong weekend to stop drinking!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bit of bad news I'm afraid. Been taken quite ill so won't be on much in the next week or so til I'm recovered. I'm trying to keep as much food down as possible but there's defo no training going to be happening. In a way I'm glad it's happened now before prep has started. The bloat from my bday weekender has gone and so has all the water, weight back down to the 16st 11lb mark (although I'm still saying I was over 17st for end of Nov lol). Here's a quick pic of how I'm looking, not too bad to say a good 3-4 stone has got to come off


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> Bit of bad news I'm afraid. Been taken quite ill so won't be on much in the next week or so til I'm recovered. I'm trying to keep as much food down as possible but there's defo no training going to be happening. In a way I'm glad it's happened now before prep has started. The bloat from my bday weekender has gone and so has all the water, weight back down to the 16st 11lb mark (although I'm still saying I was over 17st for end of Nov lol). Here's a quick pic of how I'm looking, not too bad to say a good 3-4 stone has got to come off


That bruise on your bicep looks suspicous bro :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pmsl - what HAVE you been doing .......spillage required


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Errrrrrm, I did it at work


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Errrrrrm, I did it at work


Hmmmmm :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: working on what precisely ...

Sorted out your probs with bro and VIP now then 

Got to keep the waters calm you know -sort all this mental stuff out before the diet :thumb:

Oh and get to the Brum meet :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't put it on a public forum 

Yeah got all probs sorted, was just a brakedown in communications. The mental part of dieting doesn't bother me, I kinda switch off to everything round me. If people find it harsh, they have to deal with it as I'll have a comp to win!

I'm gonna do my best to get to the meet, but looks like I might be of work a couple of weeks yet so might have some catching up to do


----------

